# Fishing at Cherrystone



## Sirfishy (Oct 19, 2003)

I'm heading down to camp for the weekend at Cherrystone Camp resort. Has anybody ever fished the piers in Cherrystone campground? This time of year? If so, what action might I be in for, Rock, Spot, Croakers, Trout? Bait of choice???


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Cherrystone is my favorite campground. I have never fished from their piers. The water is only 3 or 4 feet deep at the ends of the piers.
I don't know if the Miss Jennifer is still going out of the campground this time of year but they have a good crew.
You could also try Cape Charles at the jetty or go to Kipopeak (sp). The Virginian Pilot fishing forecast said they were catching specs and stripers at Kip. concrete ships.
Good luck fishing this weekend

Robert


----------



## Sirfishy (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks. I'll be sure to report back how I do....At least the forecast is for warmer days.....


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i don't remember catching anything but skates and crabs from those piers... rent a john boat, head out to the point on the right and make passes in that area. i've caught some huge croaker and flounder out there in the summer. from what i remember the rentals are pretty cheap and anyone can get one.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Look for stripers under the lights at night on those piers, also the Miss Jennifer pier can be productive at night also.


----------



## Sirfishy (Oct 19, 2003)

Thanks for the tips....
Report..
Tried 2 of the four peirs, no luck.  The word is it's much better during the summer.... 
Fished highs and lows, night and day
Did catch a few crabs...

Went down to Kiptopeak SP. Caught small blues and sea-bass. Talked to a lady who;d caught a couple of flounder. The boats fishing out at the ship reefs were catching Strippers and Taug.

Weather was in the low 80's...

Miss Jenifer was only going out on Wed, Fri and Sat.


----------

